# New guy interested in personalities



## EternalBlackDragon (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello Personality Cafe, the names eternalblackdragon but just call me Eternal or EBD. I found this place researching my personality type (which is ENFJ). 

I'm a college student in my second year of undergraduate school in my home town. I've taken a few class with aspects of psychology in them as well as a whole class dedicated to personalities and found myself rather interested in the different personalities as well as the different tests used to determine them. I'm a bit of a forum hopper in that I like to go from one to another from time to time but like to stick around in the ones with subjects that interest me. I have taken the big five personality test, Myers Briggs, and the Enneagram tests on both my own time and in relation to my personality class.

Other than I'll be seeing you guys around from time to time when I have free time.

~EBD:crazy:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings EternalBlackDragon and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum EternalBlackDragon. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Welcome to PC. =]

Do you know what you're majoring in yet?


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Welcome to PC.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome. Hope you have a good time here.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Cafe! :happy:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

EternalBlackDragon said:


> Hello Personality Cafe, the names eternalblackdragon but just call me Eternal or EBD. I found this place researching my personality type (which is ENFJ).
> 
> I'm a college student in my second year of undergraduate school in my home town. I've taken a few class with aspects of psychology in them as well as a whole class dedicated to personalities and found myself rather interested in the different personalities as well as the different tests used to determine them. I'm a bit of a forum hopper in that I like to go from one to another from time to time but like to stick around in the ones with subjects that interest me. I have taken the big five personality test, Myers Briggs, and the Enneagram tests on both my own time and in relation to my personality class.
> 
> ...


Greetings EternalBlackDragon! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum and creating a great intro. We hope you have a great time with us. Always great to have ENFJ's joining our boards. You will certainly learn a lot about them here.roud:


----------



## EternalBlackDragon (Feb 10, 2010)

SilverScorpio17 said:


> Welcome to PC. =]
> 
> Do you know what you're majoring in yet?


Thanks for the welcoming, and I am a Math/Science/ Liberal Arts major with a focus in Biology, my college has a lot of strange majors when you compare them to the ones offered at other universities in New York. 





Happy said:


> Greetings EternalBlackDragon! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum and creating a great intro. We hope you have a great time with us. Always great to have ENFJ's joining our boards. You will certainly learn a lot about them here.roud:


Thanks, hopefully I'll have enough time this semester to get some more information about the personality types and such. But I do have to say this is a pretty cool forum and a well organized one at that. 

_____

Also thanks for the welcoming azreal, skycloud86, grey, and Ventolin. I'd thank cafebot but I'm guessing he/she/it is a forum bot...well I think so anyways.


~EBD


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome. Be warned. Once you join you can never leave.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome. roud:


----------

